# Bob's Auto Repair (San Diego county, CA)



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

A few of Bob's conversions will be at the Electric Dragin EVent.Check the competitors page.

Here's a video of a Mazda Miata conversion he's almost done with: Blog.


----------



## David Morgan (Jun 1, 2010)

Mannyman said:


> 35 years experience in Automotive Repair, Maintenance & Fabrication
> Specializing in Electric Vehicle Conversion
> 
> Bob Van Gorder, Owner
> ...



This place still around? Tried the number and it didn't go through.

DMorgan
San Diego Bahia Hotel
San Diego Ramada


----------



## ocean groups (Aug 27, 2010)

*car repairs in sydney*

Dc mobile automotive deals with car repairs in sydney. DC Mobile is a flexible and friendly mechanical business available to you when you need us. We specialise in automotive car air conditioning and vehicle servicing.


----------

